# Square One order is in and ready to go.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

The apistos are colouring up nicely. The blueberry shrimp are already berried and the Cardinal and Blue Poso shrimp are settling. There were quite a few losses with the Cardinals and Blue Posos so the price is up a little this month. They're going for $14.99, sorry about that. Now that I'm the new supervisor I have to keep track of our margins so we can stay in buisness. The prices will change from month to month based on costs.

Brent.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you manage to get any pics of the shrimp?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Did you manage to get any pics of the shrimp?


I did today so they'll be posted tonight.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is that blueberry shrimp?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats on being the new supervisor.

Harry


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Headed down there yesterday saw some nice fish, I wish it wasnt my first stop of the day. I didnt see Brent there. I will be going back when it is time to stock the fishroom.


----------

